# Keeping Cloud Storage Low



## elkiehound (Dec 23, 2019)

I am content with the features of Cloudy (vs Classic), for my amateur photo purposes.  However I also have Classic only to "delete" the imported synced images (removing them from the Cloud) and then adding to collections (Albums) to upload as a Smart-Sync to simply save space on the Cloud.  

Is this the only workaround flow to keep the file sizes small on the Cloud?  

Thx.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 23, 2019)

The 20GB or 1TB that comes with your subscription  is only populated by Original files put there with Lightroom (cloudy) or any mobile version of Lightroom.   Any images sent to the Cloud via Lightroom Classic are SmartDNGs and do not count against this subscription limit.   After any full size original has been sync'd from the cloud to Classic, it can be deleted from the cloud to save the 20GB or 1TB space allotted by your subscription.   If you want any of these full size files in the cloud  you can resend from Classic and Smart DNGs will be sent instead


----------



## elkiehound (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks, maybe in the future they will have an option for Cloudy to store SmartDNG for all photos and full size on a designated computer.  Like Apple does with Photos.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 23, 2019)

elkiehound said:


> Thanks, maybe in the future they will have an option for Cloudy to store SmartDNG for all photos and full size on a designated computer. Like Apple does with Photos.



There is a link at the top of this page for submit feature requests directly to Adobe.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 23, 2019)

elkiehound said:


> Thanks, maybe in the future they will have an option for Cloudy to store SmartDNG for all photos and full size on a designated computer.  Like Apple does with Photos.


It's a feature that has already been requested, though personally I doubt it will happen any time soon. One of the primary drivers for the current implementation was to take away the need for the end user to worry about local file/folder management and backup, as the fear of that was apparently a barrier to many users adopting Lightroom. Thus with the cloud system all the user has to do is give their photos to Lightroom cloud and all responsibility for storage/backup passes to Adobe. With a "selective" sync option the onus would pass back to the user to ensure they are sufficiently aware of what they have synced as smart previews only, and thus which original files THEY have to be responsible for backing up. I'm not sure if Adobe would want to go back to that model....but of course I could be wrong!


----------



## mikebore (Dec 29, 2019)

elkiehound said:


> Thanks, maybe in the future they will have an option for Cloudy to store SmartDNG for all photos and full size on a designated computer.  Like Apple does with Photos.


As I understand Apple Photos it has the full size masters on iCloud, just like Lightroom.  Perhaps I am misunderstanding.


----------

